# exercise pen for a rabbit cage?



## Mandy0813 (Aug 16, 2011)

Is it safe to use a dog exercise pen for a rabbit cage?
If so, how tall should it be? 
I have found some that are 6 foot by 2 foot, and one that is 4 foot by 4 foot. Would either of these be a good size?

Thanks for looking at my question and on any advice or help you can offer!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 17, 2011)

X-pens can make great cages. It should be at least 3ft tall. You might be able to get away with something shorter, but many rabbit will jump out, so a top would be a good idea. 

Most x-pens have 8 panels that are each 2ft wide. This means they can be used to make an area at is 2X6 or 4X4 as well as some other shapes that cover a similar area. 

One thing I would recommend is getting a step through door. This allows you to open it and go in easily. Most have a door that allows the pet (usually a dog) to come and go easily but you can't easily get into the pen. You can also get ones that don't have a door but the ends aren't attached, which these you can use swing open the end and use that as a door. This can also be done with other pens, but you may end up having to take it apart a bit. 

Don't buy new unless you have to. You can find some cheaper ones for sale if you look and are patient. Some can be as cheap as $20 compared to the $60-100 you could pay retail. 

If you are going to use it as a cage, then it is a good idea to have a floor of some sort. This would protect your floor from pee and chewing as well as being easy to clean.


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 17, 2011)

I use an xpen for Gus. We've set it up in many configurations, but now it is set up like this:


----------



## Mandy0813 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you for the replies! Your set up looks nice! What would you suggest I use for the flooring?


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 17, 2011)

I use laminated snap-together flooring. It`s pricey, but durable.

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/infinity-northern-pine/912610


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 17, 2011)

Some people use linoleum, some use blankets or rugs, and others use vinyl shower curtains or table cloths.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------

